# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Please check my letter

## Kamikaze

I have to write a letter to a very important person and would like to know if it's good o not. Please help me.   
Dear Mr. _________   
Thank you very much for your response. I am very interested in the history of video _games industry_ since the first of them appeared. For many years I have an undiminishing _interest_ in the "Company name" games development and I would like to know if I can hope for a straight talk with you. I would like to know if my suggestion about the "Company name" game of "Game name" success unlike the "Another game name" project obtained dominant position in the market for some time is right or not. As I understand it, "Game name" add-on _development_ policy of the company as well as the success of the film with the same title had a great part in it. However, mass media does not always provide accurate information about the _developers' official position, and I would like to discuss it with you. Can I hope for your honesty in the discussion? Please keep in mind that I am going to contact you via e-mail of "e-mail@email.com"_

----------


## rockzmom

Hey Kamikaze, 
I used to work for a major gaming company and they created games to tie in with movies and TV as well as stand alones and I had a little trouble determining exactly what it is you want to speak with this person about. I did re-write the letter for you, but I still think it might be unclear.   
Are you saying that you want to talk with them about the idea or thoughts you have that the main reason the game was a huge success was due to the fact that it was a tie-in or piggyback to a movie and that the success of that one game has in turn has made the company a dominate player in the market?  
Also, an "official" position is not what you want, you want to know the real story and that would be more off-the-record. Most times when these folks speak to the media they have "scripts" they need to adhere to and can't or aren't allowed to say certain things as they are representing the Company. If he tells you "unofficially" or "chats" with you, that is different as he is not speaking on behalf of the company, he is saying his own opinion.   
Thank you very much for your response. I am very interested in the history of the video games industry going back to when they first started to be created. For many years I have been extremely interested in "Company name"'s games and their development. I would like to know if my thoughts about the success of "Company name"’s  game "Game name" unlike "Another game name" has enabled "Company name" to obtain a dominant position in the market for some time?  As I understand it, "Game name" add-on development policy as well as the success of the film with the same title had a great part in it. However, mass media does not always provide accurate information or the real behind-the-scenes story about the developers' positions or thoughts, and I would like to discuss this with you.  Please keep in mind that I am going to contact you via e-mail of "e-mail@email.com"

----------

